# Help stop the suffering of fighting-fish



## sfca (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a warm welcome to all betta lovers and keepers to join us in support for the prevention of cruelty to fighting-fish in Australia and world wide. Head to the website for more information about us and become a free member. If you dont want to join you can join the fan page on facebook 

Website: http://sfca.webscom
Facebook: Stop Fighting-Fish Cruelty Australia | Facebook


Our 2010 campaign video:







Cheers


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Get real.:betta:*r2*pc:betta::fish10:


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

what about the cruelty delt by Walmart? or PetCo....those fish are dying every bit of horrible deaths as those fighting fish...at least they die with in hours or during the fight vs living for weeks with parasites/finrot/ick with no treatments and horrible water conditions ....how about fight for fish here at home.....before trying it on another continent.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hang on just a second here.I think you need to do more research on these fish.First of all,breeders must keep the bettas in small containers,as we have up to hundreds at any given moment.These fish receive waterchanges every other day to keep them clean.In part of the video on your site,you showed the bottles with the fish,and,or t cards between them.This is because they are aggresive,and those wonderful halfmoons,yeah ya gotta train them.How?remove a card so they see the neighbor,so they flare.The more they flare,the wider the span will get.Only do so much at a time or the fins will rip.


----------

